# Supercem Slates



## airgead07 (30 Jul 2010)

Was going to use Tegral Thrutone slates but am now looking at Supercem which is a cheaper option.

Has anyone any experience of using Supercem? Do they wear over time worse than the Thrutone?


----------



## seantheman (30 Jul 2010)

I think Tegral's position in the Irish market is slightly overstated. Capco's Berona Xtra has the same structural and colour guarantee and most roofers i speak to say it lies a lot flatter. The Thrutone especially seems to have a tendency to curl at the edges. I dont like to promote a foreign slate at the expense of an Irish one, but Tegral have had it their own way for too long, and recently introduced a 10% price increase at a time whan the price of most building products are falling. I have no ties to Capco


----------



## Holly2010 (19 Aug 2010)

We were torn between berona graphite (which has a similar colour to trutone) and supercems. We have just completed the roof with the berona graphite. Very happy with them and the quality is good.


----------



## tred (2 Sep 2010)

Have to agree here with Sean the man. Dont rule out capco. There were much more competitive than tegral.The three prices i got from slaters were all trying to guide me to the berona. Tegral is a good product as well, but dont be thinking its 40 percent better than the rest in anyway.


----------

